# 360 failure rate.



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

54%!!!!!! WOW http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/101/1014486p1.html


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2009)

which is why they bumped up the warranty for 3 years I think?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> which is why they bumped up the warranty for 3 years I think?


Because Microsoft still hasn't found a way to fix that *censored.2.0*?

You'd think they would have thought of something by now, especially after those numbers released.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah that sux


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't really care. I'm not so obsessed that I can't wait 2 weeks for a free repair.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't stop something from breaking down with all the fans in the world
Eventually, everything will break down


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

Those pieces of junk.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I don't really care. I'm not so obsessed that I can't wait 2 weeks for a free repair.


You mean a month?

@ricano: They would have found a way to make it less prone to RRoD and e74/e75/eSomething or another.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Those pieces of junk.


Don't you want one? 0_o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants a PS3.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

Why do people still support this *censored.2.0*?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not addicted to my 360 and I've never gotten any errors in the past year i have had it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Why do people still support this *censored.2.0*?


Let's ask mr. owl.
The world may never know.


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Why do people still support this *censored.2.0*?


Because it's fun when it's not flashing three red lights.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

@microsoft: you suck ass
@sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
@nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: you suck ass
> @sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
> @nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


You're doing it wrong.

:0


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: you suck ass
> @sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
> @nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


looool, PS3 might be getting into the casual mix very soon ;o .


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: you suck ass
> @sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
> @nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


dont embarrass yourself kid


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol'd


----------



## Away236 (Aug 18, 2009)

Poor vampiricrogue...who managed to fall into that 11% of those who suffered a second hardware failure after the original repair.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: you suck ass
> @sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
> @nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


No.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 19, 2009)

That's wack dude.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: you suck ass
> @sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
> @nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


in our forumz, postin liez. 

I guess you haven't met LittleBigPlanet, Buzz, Singstar, and the Eyepet. And Ninty's crap breaks. My first Wii did.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

Nintendo's stuff breaks quick and requires you to buy a lot of extra crap just to enhance your gameplay.

My first Wii's sensor broke and the sensor isn't even a sensor, the Wiimote is a sensor.
Had to get a brand new Wii.
Do you have a DS? Those things are so common to be borked.
N64? So much trouble starting it, you'd have to take out the cartridge like 10 times just to get it working.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: Your hardware sucks, your online costs money, and your going casual.
> @sony: Your awwwwright
> @nintendo: GOD WHY DO MY NINTENDO SYSTEMS BREAK AFTER A FEW YEARS AND WHY IS NINTENDO *censored.3.0*ING CASUAL
> @Old Nintendo: Your awwwwwright too.


Fixed


----------



## Miranda (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm really tired of all these console wars....seriously.
Okay ps3 may have the better graphics, but 360 has the better community. And I enjoy the online community a lot. I have both consoles and I hardly touch my ps3 because I enjoy talking to people. And I'm not one who's all gaga for graphics and crap, I get a game I like and enjoy and play it. Okay sure the 360 has some problems...big deal!

SO SHUT UP AND KEEP YOUR CONSOLE WAR OPINIONS TO YOURSELF.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm really tired of all these console wars....seriously.
> Okay ps3 may have the better graphics, but 360 has the better community. And I enjoy the online community a lot. I have both consoles and I hardly touch my ps3 because I enjoy talking to people. And I'm not one who's all gaga for graphics and crap, I get a game I like and enjoy and play it. Okay sure the 360 has some problems...big deal!
> 
> SO SHUT UP AND KEEP YOUR CONSOLE WAR OPINIONS TO YOURSELF.


you should get back on ps3, the community's getting better, a lot more people have mics and theres gonna for sure be more people after the slim comes out. the sales have already sky rocketed because of the 100 dollar price cut.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nintendo's stuff breaks quick and requires you to buy a lot of extra crap just to enhance your gameplay.
> 
> My first Wii's sensor broke and the sensor isn't even a sensor, the Wiimote is a sensor.
> Had to get a brand new Wii.
> ...


Well, as said in vampiricrogue's thread my current wii is my 5th one.  One of my wii remotes doesn't even work, it broke down too.  Oh, and sometimes my wii crashes. :S


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than COD, there's not much online. My friend was playing fracture, and there was one game going on, total. It had 3 people in it.
Crap,I think I just started the console war all over again.  >_<


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm really? well i do play a lot of cod, but ive played resident evil online and there was a decnt amount of people, but those are the only online ones i have, ive gotta pick up some more. im looking forward to MAG 256 players o.o


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll definitely be cool, I just wonder if the system can handle it. Some games have  lag with 20 people, much less 200.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they must have dedicated servers or something so even people without super fast internet can play. i think the demo at e3 was fine, there didnt appear to be any lag.


----------



## bcb (Aug 19, 2009)

Microsoft suxx0rs!


----------



## melly (Aug 19, 2009)

wow, talk about breakage
that was really unexpected.. I thought Wii would be the top system failure


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2009)

That just kinda said that Nintendo owned all of the other companies. XD

They have the lowest failure rate.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 19, 2009)

Everyone on this site is STOOPID!!! Russell's Xbox 360 has never broken.

Also, if you dolts didn't notice, the survey was conducted by Game Informer, and they obviously didn't get information from EVERY Xbox 360/PS3/Wii owner. DUUUR!!! You think an old grandma would respond to this survey? IDIOTS!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Everyone on this site is STOOPID!!! Russell's Xbox 360 has never broken.


Shut up, Carl. You're getting annoying. GTFO


----------



## melly (Aug 19, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Everyone on this site is STOOPID!!! Russell's Xbox 360 has never broken.


-.- dude,  thats just off topic
this topic is not about your Xbox, its about All xboxes in General

fftopic: and plz read the rules


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololol, My friend just hates this site like I said, I bet you he'd come back with another pixar star account soon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## melly (Aug 19, 2009)

this boy (carl) needs to read the rules  <_<  what a disgrace to himself

Back to topic:
so, what is the ring of death? I've heard of it, but not all the detiales


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> this boy (carl) needs to read the rules  <_<  what a disgrace to himself
> 
> Back to topic:
> so, what is the ring of death? I've heard of it, but not all the detiales


You do realize he's a troll account...right? xD.


----------



## melly (Aug 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, but now I know

dang, microsoft needs to create  sturdier systems
50% is like 1 of every 2 games getting messed up


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> this boy (carl) needs to read the rules  <_<  what a disgrace to himself
> 
> Back to topic:
> so, what is the ring of death? I've heard of it, but not all the detiales


RROD  is the biggest cause of system failure in 360's. I don't know a whole lot about it, but I think when some component overheats, the whole thing shuts down, resulting in whatever disc was in the 360 being destroyed and the console being dead. The name RROD comes from the 3 red rings that show up when you get it on the console.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm really tired of all these console wars....seriously.
> Okay ps3 may have the better graphics, but 360 has the better community. And I enjoy the online community a lot. I have both consoles and I hardly touch my ps3 because I enjoy talking to people. And I'm not one who's all gaga for graphics and crap, I get a game I like and enjoy and play it. Okay sure the 360 has some problems...big deal!
> 
> SO SHUT UP AND KEEP YOUR CONSOLE WAR OPINIONS TO YOURSELF.


You enjoy the large population of 8 year olds? Not trying to start anything, but that's the largest complaint I hear about when talking to my friends who own 360s. Next to the RRoD and e75/e74/eSeventy-Something.

@melly: The Red Rings of Death is when the Xbox 360 just dies.  Then you send it in, wait about a month, get it back.

@Carl: Damn, use spoilers please. I hate scrolling through worthless comments.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> That just kinda said that Nintendo owned all of the other companies. XD
> 
> They have the lowest failure rate.


its cause theres nothin in the wii xD


----------



## melly (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol its pretty light "knock, knock".."echooo"


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

k basically about rood, for melly and everyone else that dont really understand, its from too much heat and inside the system, wires and a circuit board detach or something, in other words, just a general hardware failure that cost Microsoft billions which they couldve avoided if they werent cheap @$$holes and and  took their time making it instead of trying to put out a system a year earlier than ps3/wii


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> k basically its from too much heat and inside the system, wires and a circuit board detach or something, in other words, just a general hardware failure that cost Microsoft billions which they couldve avoided if they werent cheap @$$holes and and  took their time making it instead of trying to put out a system a year earlier than ps3/wii


They thought they were making a smart business choice back then, but it cam back to bite them in the butt.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> k basically its from too much heat and inside the system, wires and a circuit board detach or something, in other words, just a general hardware failure that cost Microsoft billions which they couldve avoided if they werent cheap @$$holes and and  took their time making it instead of trying to put out a system a year earlier than ps3/wii


I suppose they could have avoided it, but the main question is now; Why haven't they tried getting rid of it?


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, ive seen tear downs of it on youtube, theres like one circuit board and a fan at the back with a  disc drive at the front.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i honestly dont know, i mean, maybe they just put out the 3 year warranty made it run a bit cooler with the new boards and said screw it, atleast this might save it from dyeing until the warranty's up then we can make more money?


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

also note, ps3 has a yellow light of death, but that only affects 2% of them, and its just from people keeping them in the smallest spaces without ventilation and filled with dust, its not a thing thats gonna happen for sure to every single one even if its not in a small space with no ventilation like the 360.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> also note, ps3 has a yellow light of death, but that only affects 2% of them, and its just from people keeping them in the smallest spaces without ventilation and filled with dust, its not a thing thats gonna happen for sure to every single one even if its not in a small space with no ventilation like the 360.


Yeah, I heard about that. A guy at my mom's work said his got it.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but as long as theres at least 5-7 inches of ventilation on each side that has a fan or vent, dont worry about it, just dont leave it running for like 10 hours at a time in a 100F+ room. also, make sure to vacuum the vents holding the vacuum about 2 inches away from the ps3 at least once a month, i dust mine daily witha  microfiber cloth, i can see the dust on it every morning when i open my blinds and the daylight shines on it.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do keep my console war stuff to myself, or i would, the only reason it happens is cause i start a thread about psn ids or something or a ps3 exclusive thing like the slim or a new game, and all these 8 year olds *coughnookforexamplecough*  come in there and make the most ********, fanboy themed posts, then myself, or some other person, has to straighten them out about how the wii cant be compared to 360/ps3 and in come the flamers.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL

This just reminded me of something that happened on the bus today.

Okay, so there was this little kid(4th grade) and he turns around and looks at me and goes," DO YOU HAVE AN XBOX360 WITH XBOX LIVE AND HALO 3???" So I said,"No, I don't play on that crappy system."
"Well your just a loser nerd who plays on computers all day!"
*Under my breath* "Well at least I am not a 360FAG"
"WHAT? What grade are you in?!?!?"
"Im in 7th"
"NUH UH, you are in 6th grade because 7th grade is HIGH SCHOOL!"

LOLOLOL


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even my sister last year in 4th grade would know 7th grade isn't High School.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

youre only in gr 7? all of you are so young... o.0


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> youre only in gr 7? all of you are so young... o.0


(WARNING: Offtopic) That's what you expect on an Animal Crossing forum, mainly because most kids are big fans of the series, although there are some adults who like AC.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im in gr 11, i was a fan when i joined but no longer play nintendo, or own nintendo, i just chill in the gamer lounge and other town forums, its just kinda weird seeing gr 7s use forujs, i started in gr 9. :|


----------



## bud (Aug 19, 2009)

I find it hard to believe when you told me you weren't a fanboy of PS3. 
Aside from that past discussion, Wii has the lowest failure rate because Nintendo made a big decision when it came down to hardware. They chose what would be more reliable.
Also don't judge a system by its size. The Wii does have MANY capabilities, it's just Nintendo for some reason does not want to shed any light on that. From what I seen when researching homebrew for Wii, it made me realize how much "MANY" was.

More on topic, I really don't care if it has a higher failure rate. You just send it in for repair and problem solved. Plus its sales are doing fine, so most people are buying this still despite its flaw.
Lastly, this is a magazine survey. People who read game magazines tend to be more of a hardcore gamer. So I find it's a bit bias there. That and it's a magazine survey, I don't rely on those. I only trust facts published by the system makers themselves.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were a fan 5 days ago?


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe when you told me you weren't a fanboy of PS3.
> Aside from that past discussion, Wii has the lowest failure rate because Nintendo made a big decision when it came down to hardware. They chose what would be more reliable.
> Also don't judge a system by its size. The Wii does have MANY capabilities, it's just Nintendo for some reason does not want to shed any light on that. From what I seen when researching homebrew for Wii, it made me realize how much "MANY" was.
> 
> ...


a fanboy is someone who defends their system even if their wrong, im sgating true facts about the ps3, not blindly defending it, i am also open to other consoles, ive owned every single one this gen including hand helds, but ive finaloy settled down with imo the best - sony, and the wii system failure is lowest because it doesnt require much power to run, the  system doesnt work as hard to do stuff and people dont play it as long as 360 or even ps3 at once, also, the survey was random i believe.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no a year ago, my other account which no longer exists.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 19, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I was gonna say, you got over nintendo very quickly lol


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah not that fast.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Microsoft's official quote on the issue: said:
			
		

> Microsoft stands behind the Xbox 360 as a *superior entertainment console* with one of the best warranties in the industry. We are constantly improving the design, manufacture and performance of the console through extensive testing of potential sources of any problems. Xbox 360 is pleased to maintain the title of "most played console" and the *vast majority* of Xbox 360 customers have enjoyed a terrific gaming and entertainment experience since their first day, and continue to, day in and day out.


If over half of consoles fail, the majority of 360 customers have had a broken 360... I guess that is now considered a "terrific gaming and entertainment experience".  And since when is a majority failure rate create a "superior entertainment console"?


----------



## melly (Aug 20, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Microsoft's official quote on the issue: said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree
if it breaks often, then its not superior, 
its inferior then, cuase you can't enjoy a broken system


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive owned a 360, and compared to the ps3, or even the wii actually, its built very cheaply, the day i got it i go to open the disc tray to put a game in, and while its opening, i swear, the thing shook back and forth as if a bunch of gears used to open it were not in the right places or they were missing a few, and it did that to the day i sold it, and the week of my selling, my controller busted, the right analog wouldnt work anymore, not to mention the headset it came with was busted out of the box and you had to pretty much put it in your mouth to talk, i did get a new one with my chat pad though. another thing, when i lifted it off the shelf to put it in the box to bring it to the store, i heard some thing inside roll around, no idea what it was, but the 360 still worked, i have a feeling that if id kept it, it mightve been breaking soon. but yeah 0 problems with my ps3, everything works like a charm and the thing seems to be built with much greater care than the crotchbox.


----------



## Tyrai (Aug 20, 2009)

*My opinion;*

*Nintendo;*

_Pros;_
1) Fun games if you have friends too play them with.
2) Easy too understand games.
3) A fair variety of games.

_Cons;_
1) Terrible online play.
2) Can be boring if you don't have friends/family to play with/against.
3) Too many casual games.

*Microsoft;*

_Pros;_
1) Great online community.
2) Wide variety of games.
3) Many features.

_Cons;_
1) Hardware failing but supposedly the latest 360's break down less.
2) The occasional immature pre-pubescent child shouting/screaming/talking in the mic.

*Sony:*

<Cannot say as I've never played the PS3>


----------



## Zex (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL. So this is what my friend was talking about.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> *My opinion;*
> 
> *Nintendo;*
> 
> ...


You can add #2 of the Cons from Microsoft to Sony's Cons. I played a match of Call of Duty the other day with screaming wee ones. :c


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2009)

another microsoft failure -_- i got this email today, none of the pictures are there.... http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd15/dave401/untitled-8.jpg


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was actually worse on xbox though, ive run into very few little kids compared to the amount on xbox live. ive been playing psn for 1 1/2 months and ive only run into about 2? maybe, i used to see them just about everyday on xbox live.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> another microsoft failure -_- i got this email today, none of the pictures are there.... http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd15/dave401/untitled-8.jpg


That's because your computer sucks at loading them. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 21, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, there's a Pro: Less Whiny Brats.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 21, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> another microsoft failure -_- i got this email today, none of the pictures are there.... http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd15/dave401/untitled-8.jpg


Pffff, I lol'd.


----------



## Pear (Aug 21, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> another microsoft failure -_- i got this email today, none of the pictures are there.... http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd15/dave401/untitled-8.jpg


I see the images fine in my e-mail. It's your computer. 

@Tyrai- I agree with that completely.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have an xbox, but my sister has one, I should let her know this valuable information.


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Found

The requested URL /i/32/836209970/-15.jpg was not found on this server

thats not my computers issue


----------



## John102 (Aug 21, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said.


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm thats odd.i can see all the other emails ive ever gotten form them


----------



## Tyrai (Aug 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess you'd have more whiny brats on the PS3 if everyone had Mics.


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres the same amount of mic users as 360 atleast in cod 4, not in cod waw, not sure about many other games, ghostbusters had people with mics.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- off topic much. 

and nook...Nintendo's systems break you know.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats weird i play my wii about 5 hours a day why does the average play less than a hour


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats weird i play my wii about 5 hours a day why does the average play less than a hour


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Thats weird i play my wii about 5 hours a day why does the average play less than a hour


Because the wii is casual and most hardcore gamers lose interest very quickly.


----------



## Conor (Aug 23, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> @microsoft: you suck ass
> @sony: your lack of casual games do not please me
> @nintendo: GOD UR STUFF NEVER BREAKS I WORSHIP U


Haha, I haven't laughed so hard in days.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same  :gyroid:


----------



## Zex (Aug 23, 2009)

If a Wii breaks, its as useful as a brick. To fix it you have to buy a new one. But say if a Xbox or PS3 breaks, you can send it in and get it fixed for what, a 20 dollar fee?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 23, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> *My opinion;*
> 
> *Nintendo;*
> 
> ...


You can also add this to the cons. I wouldn't mind paying $300.49 for a 360.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

You're kidding Aaron...

:OOOO

MY FIFA 09 DDDDD:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> If a Wii breaks, its as useful as a *brick.* To fix it you have to buy a new one. But say if a Xbox or PS3 breaks, you can send it in and get it fixed for what, a 20 dollar fee?


hello preloader and bootmii


----------



## Conor (Aug 23, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> If a Wii breaks, its as useful as a brick. To fix it you have to buy a new one. But say if a Xbox or PS3 breaks, you can send it in and get it fixed for what, a 20 dollar fee?


No, if your Wii is broken you send it in for repair and Nintendo do it for free.


----------



## melly (Aug 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, you can get it repaired, but they charge a fee is the breakage is not included in the warnety


----------



## David (Aug 23, 2009)

im not even gonna reply to half of these....


----------

